# Need Some Help



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

I bought some RBP's some time ago and, as they grow, I'm noticing some differences. The biggest is the shapes of their heads. In the first picture is the majority...I have just a couple with the front of their heads, for lack of a better way to put it...flattened. What am I lookin at here?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Likely something genetic or a defect of some sort.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Bmax said:


> I bought some RBP's some time ago and, as they grow, I'm noticing some differences. The biggest is the shapes of their heads. In the first picture is the majority...I have just a couple with the front of their heads, for lack of a better way to put it...flattened. What am I lookin at here?


My guess would be pygocentrus ternetzi, which looks like a nattereri without the red


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Bmax said:


> I bought some RBP's some time ago and, as they grow, I'm noticing some differences. The biggest is the shapes of their heads. In the first picture is the majority...I have just a couple with the front of their heads, for lack of a better way to put it...flattened. What am I lookin at here?


Hi Bmax,
How much does this fish change in the size?How old is it?
Did you figure the reason out ?

Zhenya


----------

